# wakeboarding = γουέικμπορντ, κυματοσανίδα



## Zazula (May 13, 2008)

Έχει τούτο ελληνική ονομασία;


----------



## cythere (May 13, 2008)

Δεν πρέπει να έχει ελληνική ονομασία.
Wakeboard το λένε, ή αν προτιμάτε γουέικμπορντ (κατά το σκέιτμπορντ, σνόουμπορντ, κ.τ.λ.).


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

*Θαλάσσιο σκι με μονή σανίδα* ή *θαλάσσιο σκι μονής σανίδας* το λένε, αλλά ελπίζω να καταλήξει σε κάτι πιο λιτό, π.χ. *(θαλάσσιο) σκι σανίδας*, *μονοσάνιδο σκι* ή *νεροσανίδα*. Όχι πάντως σε... βρεγμένη σανίδα. (Να σπρώξουμε τη νεροσανίδα;)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Θαλάσσιο σκι με μονή σανίδα* ή *θαλάσσιο σκι μονής σανίδας* το λένε, αλλά ελπίζω να καταλήξει σε κάτι πιο λιτό, π.χ. *(θαλάσσιο) σκι σανίδας*, *μονοσάνιδο σκι* ή *νεροσανίδα*. Όχι πάντως σε... βρεγμένη σανίδα. (Να σπρώξουμε τη νεροσανίδα;)


Αφού η ιστιοσανίδα κατασκευάστηκε με λόγιο τρόπο για να αποδώσει το _windsurf (ενν. board)_, τότε δεν είναι συνεπές να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως πρόθημα το "νερο-" (άσε που ακούγεται σα "νεροφίδα"). Προτείνω *υδροσανίδα* (ή ενδεχομένως και *υδατοσανίδα*). Και παρεμπ, nickel, άσε χάμω τη βρεγμένη σανίδα που μου ετοιμάζεις! Εκείνη δεν είναι υδροσανίδα - είναι υγροσανίδα.

ΥΓ Αφορμής δοθείσης, η ρημάδα η ιστιοσανίδα έχει ασκήσει ακατανίκητη έλξη σε πολλούς και λένε *ιστιοσελίδα αντί του ορθού "ιστοσελίδα". :)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Αφορμής δοθείσης, η ρημάδα η ιστιοσανίδα έχει ασκήσει ακατανίκητη έλξη σε πολλούς και λένε *ιστιοσελίδα αντί του ορθού "ιστοσελίδα". :)


Αυτό έχει επισημανθεί πολλάκις. Αυτό που δεν έχει επισημανθεί αρκετά είναι ότι η πρότασή μου να λέμε *ιστοπλόος*, *ιστοπλοΐα* και *ιστοπλοώ* για τα _web surfer_, _web surfing_ και _surf the web_ έχει πάει άπατη. Ίσως επειδή πάμε γυρεύοντας κάθε φορά που χρησιμοποιούμε ιστο— σαν πρώτο συνθετικό.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2008)

Εμένα πάντως, nickel, αυτή η πρόταση μου αρέσει. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Ουφ, υπάρχει και *wakeskating*.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Έχει τούτο ελληνική ονομασία;


Ναι, έχει πλέον και επίσημη ελληνική ονομασία (υπάρχει στην ελληνική απόδοση των κωδικών NACE· βλ. π.χ. ΚΑΔ 77.21.10.04), και είναι *wakeboard *= *κυματοσανίδα*.
Το δε *skateboard *= *τροχοσανίδα*.


----------

